# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  █◄ ◄عرض جديد من إنوي : اللي تواتيك►►█ لمن توصل بالرسالة

## TIGER_GSM

**
السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام أعضاء و مشرفي منتدانا الغالي 4gsmmaroc  عرض جديد من إنوي
تحت إسم : اللي تواتيك
توصلت قبل قليل عبر هاتفي برسالة من انوي مفادها ان هناك عرض جديد غدا الجمعة تفاصيل العرض
اضافة نجمة 1 بعد رمز التعبئة للحصول على عرض ساعة حرة
نجمة 2 بعد رمز التعبئة للحصول على عرض برية و تيلفون
نجمة 3 بعد رمز التعبئة للحصول على عرض دولي  
للمزيد من المعلومات الاتصال ب 220  هذا العرض لمن توصل بالرسالة
ليس للجميع     
في انتظار تفاصيل أكثر حوله تقبلوا أسمى تحياتي    **

----------

